# Electronic Murder



## Neilfactory (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi, 

Just finish this "test" with electronic sounds and strings.

18V+11V; violas; cellos; French horn; electronics/orchestra percussion, electronic rhythm; electronic bass; piano and sounds FX.

*ELECTRONIC MURDER* 







All my best.

>Neil.


----------



## midphase (Jun 8, 2006)

Sounds cool....care to share some info on the tools used in production?

Strings sound very nice, and the the loops are cool!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 8, 2006)

I like it very much Neil.

For my taste I would have preferred that the groove be varied a little more as time goes on and that the piece as a whole introduce more elements throughout or change the elements. For me it sits somewhere between ambient but not ambient enough. I think you need to decide on it whether this piece is going to be a chill out piece or something else.

I liked the way that you mixed the orchestral with the electronic. It's very good.

Jose


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks midphase and Jose.

Yes, i could try to change groove more time.I'll test something later.
Just no change many time groove because i like this ambiance.
I'll post later software i used.

My best.


>Neil.


----------



## midphase (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok, since you're not posting I'll guess that I hear Stylus RMX and QLSO in there!


----------



## pdzl (Jun 9, 2006)

midphase he said in the soundsonline forum (Use STORMDRUM (Perc); GOLD (Strings, French Horn); SILVER (Piano); VAPOR (Electronic Bass and element); COLOSSUS (SFX); KORG LEGACY (Pad intro) and SYLUS RMX (Rhythm/Perc).)

It's a nice piece, but not my favorite of yours. 

I felt the backdrops and the groove got very repetitive and redundant.

Nice though.


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your listen=)



> I felt the backdrops and the groove got very repetitive and redundant.


But i like this "contruction" like a song.It's not a 100% film music for me.


>Neil.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 10, 2006)

The requested URL '/music_mp3/ElectronicMurder.mp3' was not found on this server. :(


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Alex

Yes, i change many links, work fine now.

>Neil.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 10, 2006)

Not here it doesn't......

D


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 10, 2006)

Neilfactory @ Sat Jun 10 said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> Yes, i change many links, work fine now.
> 
> >Neil.



nope


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 10, 2006)

Oups.


----------



## Niah (Jun 10, 2006)

It's working now.

Hey Neil thank you for sharing this, you have some great production/sound design skills and this cue it very cinematic, I like that. 

I have to disagree with everyone, I don't think the loops are repetitive are all, I think they're fine just has it is.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Lionel,

A few things came to my mind. The piano sounds a bit lifeless. It feels like a robot would play it. There is no expression or velocity change like a human player would have.

Another thing is the strings. I always call it like this but don't know if you understand when i say "pumping". It feels like the players would need like 50-100 ms to get their bow to the strings and start to play, even where connected notes should be and the volume is always on top. No move not much expression.

Also i find the melody leading breaks a bit apart until the first breakdown (around 1:14). Can't describe but it falls a bit apart on this spot. It is loosing track a bit.

I think the track would be really cool for a scene while somebody (as you took the picture) is doing phonecalls or just something like criminal planning etc.
I could absolutely imagine such music in a scene like this. I could also imagine such music in all those CSI series without a problem. (when they doing their analyzing things )

But i honestly have to say that the loops plus the string melody in common is just a bit "lame" for this lenght of piece. If it would be just one or two round, it would be okay, but not the whole song.

As always, ment as constructive criticism 

But the vibe is great!!


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Niah>
Thanks you for your comments and yours kinds words=)

Alex :wink: 
Hi=)
I hope you understand my bad english.



> A few things came to my mind. The piano sounds a bit lifeless. It feels like a robot would play it. There is no expression or velocity change like a human player would have.


Yeah, i'm agree.When i played this chord, i don't think like an human player.
Also, I use the piano from Silver EWQLSO, maybe i should use VGP or another?And i play "one shot" the sequence.




> Another thing is the strings. I always call it like this but don't know if you understand when i say "pumping". It feels like the players would need like 50-100 ms to get their bow to the strings and start to play, even where connected notes should be and the volume is always on top. No move not much expression.


Hum..I saw what you told to me.I used first and second violons, Violas, and Cellos.I think it's about programmind sequence.that must be better with real string, sure, but i'll test something to create more "default" with different player for better realism.




> Also i find the melody leading breaks a bit apart until the first breakdown (around 1:14). Can't describe but it falls a bit apart on this spot. It is loosing track a bit.


Maybe creat a legato?that don't disturb me but i see what you mean.




> I think the track would be really cool for a scene while somebody (as you took the picture) is doing phonecalls or just something like criminal planning etc.
> I could absolutely imagine such music in a scene like this. I could also imagine such music in all those CSI series without a problem. (when they doing their analyzing things


Ho yes, i love C.S.I series.



> But i honestly have to say that the loops plus the string melody in common is just a bit "lame" for this lenght of piece. If it would be just one or two round, it would be okay, but not the whole song.


I prefer this one because i don't listen many pieces with this "structure".You can developed this track only with classical instruments too.But i want to create a new visual for this "film/TV series music".And i composed this music like a song, not only for image because we don't have image and it's very difficult to explain people what you want to do without film.

I think more and more to be different, think different, play different.It will be better for me, for my carrer.

A big thanks to you Alex  

>Neil.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Neil,

As for the strings:
I think you don't need other sections or programs etc.
Thats fine so far, but i think it is just the programming.
Maybe try to overlap some midinotes to get a more legato-ish feeling.
Also it is cool to have two or more articulations when you have different bowings going on (up/down bow) So when you played one note and the next will follow you play that note with another program.

Also i would make sure that you use the legato command in cubase (i remember you using cubase, right) Anyway, doesn't matter but in all sequencers there should be a legato command which ties midinotes together just in case you played em by hand or so. just an idea.

If you have K2 i would really look into the SIPS legato programs.

as for the piano:
I think even if you want a non expressive feeling or so i would at least try to make more velocity going on. i again think it is not the samples really, but i would just use more velocity.

Generally i want to add that the criticism level is pretty high 
So these are all critics without saying that the piece doesn't sound fine to me. it is just a few programming issues.


----------



## lux (Jun 11, 2006)

Neil,

I liked the musical result, quite effective to me. I overall think it works, expecially for the kind of movie moods and athmosphere Alex pointed out.

i have just a doubt about the strings staccatos at the beginning. I feel them too exposed and probably in need of some support. Maybe doubling them with some woods staccatos could help enriching them. Or perhaps if youre using 18violins you could pass to 11v spicc and add them some additionsl sounds here and there to keep alive listener attention.

The other thing I would personally improve a bit is the strings at 1.40, imho you could play it with a patch that doesnt have that slow attack. Actually the "sucking effect" on those chords is a bit too evident. A possible solution could be using a 11v sus soft legato and draw a cc11 raising line on just the first chord of every pattern. So you can keep the slow attack at the beginning of the turnaround while giving a more fluid feel to subsequent chords.

as always personal thoughts.

I think its overall nice
Luca


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 11, 2006)

Alex, 

Thanks a lot for yours comments :wink: 
I must work string legato, this is my weakness!
Thanks for listening and for taking the time to write here Alex.


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Luca=)

Yes, i used only in the start 18V and add 11V just after rhythm begin, that why we don't listen them.I'll test to add some winds, why not.



> The other thing I would personally improve a bit is the strings at 1.40, imho you could play it with a patch that doesnt have that slow attack. Actually the "sucking effect" on those chords is a bit too evident. A possible solution could be using a 11v sus soft legato and draw a cc11 raising line on just the first chord of every pattern. So you can keep the slow attack at the beginning of the turnaround while giving a more fluid feel to subsequent chords.


I hope understand what you mean...I'll see this night what can i do.

Thank you Luca for your listen, i know your stuff (Like Alex).

My best

>Neil.


----------



## midphase (Jun 11, 2006)

Personally I think the piece is fine....when used within context such as in an Alias type of show with dialogue and sfx it would sound just right.

As a demo piece, it might be too long which is why people around here might be saying that some things feel repetitive and simple.

I generally try and keep my "demo" stuff to never over 1'30"...but usually more at the 1 minute mark unless it's a particularly interesting piece.


----------



## midphase (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually, it reminds me of the type of music I heard on Bourne Identity....I think.

I love Bourne Identity BTW, great film....even the sequel is great.....Franka Potente rocks!


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot midphase.

I made a mistake when i called "demo", i call "song" if you prefer.
You're right for demo> 1.30 is max.

My best

>Neil.


----------



## midphase (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, as a 1'30" demo, I think it's great! As a 3 plus minute song....not so great.

But who cares? Do you what think it's cool!


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 11, 2006)

midphase> :wink: 

I just change Piano (VGP) with more velocity and move some notes.
For string, i'll re-record next time for with more legato and different volume for 18V; 11V; Violas; Cellos.

>Neil.


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 11, 2006)

> Actually the "sucking effect" on those chords is a bit too evident.



Right, i see.

>Neil.


----------



## Neilfactory (Jun 22, 2006)

> Maybe doubling them with some woods staccatos



I tried, too "Too much instrument", rhythms are already present.

Add [22 June 2006]>
Rhythm; percussion; re-recorded piano ans sound FX (Radio Police and emergency N.Y).

For strings, i hope to record with REAL orchestra, maybe  

>Neil.


----------

